# May 8th KWAN LEE Systema Seminar in S.F.



## DHohl (Mar 23, 2004)

TIME IS RUNNING OUT FOR THE REDUCED PRICE!

Golden Gate Systema is hosting a Systema seminar on
Saturday May 8th, 2004 by certified instructor Kwan
Lee, personal student of Vladimir Vasiliev and Mikhail
Ryabko.

Vladimir highly recommends Kwan as an outstanding
Systema instructor!

The seminar will cover the basics of Systema, the four
cornerstones of the system, and defense against
knife and multiple attackers!

Seminar will take place in the city of San
Francisco. No previous experience is needed to attend.

Time: 10am - 3pm
San Francisco

Discount price if registered before April 15th!

to Register for the Seminar visit:
http://www.systemacombat.com/Seminar Info.html


Number of students is Limited - Register now to
secure your place at this great training opportunity!

Hope to see you there! And please forward this to
friends who may find it of interest!


----------



## Brian King (May 13, 2004)

The seminar was held outside in a beautiful park on a beautiful day. The day started out sunny but I was grateful that it clouded over in the afternoon. Kwan put on a terrific seminar working through a LOT of information in a short amount of time. I didn't count but would estimate the number of participants at around 25. Of course we did some push-ups and squats but we were also able to do some knife work, some kicking work, punching work, and of course a lot of movement drills. Well worth the time and effort to get to the location. Thanks Kwan and David! Lots of new things and rehashing of older things to bring back to our circle.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian King


----------

